# Pink spotting and thrush @ 27wks



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Emilycaitlin


Sorry to bother you, but just wanted some reassurance if possible.  I've been suffering from thrush for the two weeks, and after checking urine was ok, the Dr prescribed me 3 x pessaries to use.  Last night was the last one, but when I inserted it, I noticed some pink spotting, which was only when I wiped after going to the loo.


Haven't had any more, and baby seems active enough this morning, but just wanted a bit of reassurance about it all.  Do you think I should go get checked, or just keep an eye on things to make sure nothing else occurs? I am due at the midwife again on Thursday.  Am I just over-analysing everything?   


Many thanks in advance   


Lyns x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I would just keep an eye on it for now, and if you have any more, ring the hospital. It doesn't sounds concerning at the moment though,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks so much for the speedy reply x


----------

